# CID Clearance??



## phillyeaglesfan

Is there a difference between a CID clearance and security clearance??? Also, what documents do they need for these clearances?


----------



## DrVanNostrand

I don't think there is a difference. It depends on what you need it for.I was once jailed for a bounced check after I was released I had to travel and ensure I wouldn't be detained again at the airport by immigration I went to the CID headquarters opposite Al Mullah Plaza, Dubai to check my status.He said that i was taken off the system so was free to travel and no papers were required.

My friend had to get a clearance to take out a huge loan from a bank (300k aed).Just take your passport and emirates id,labor card as well as employment ,dewa bills and tenancy contract.That should do it.
Be straight with them, if you have been to jail for drunk driving or any other charge just tell them,its no big deal.Also mention all the liabilities you have(car,loan,cc) and with what banks


----------



## abo_shreek11

Only the original passport is required. You apply for it in Dubai Police General Headquarters from Criminal Investigation Department. 

Telephone: +971-4-2013471


----------



## fcjb1970

The CID is more to see if you have some type of criminal record I believe, where as I have absolutely no idea what they actually check for security clearance and I have had to get it twice. For my security clearance I only provided copies of passport and had to fill out some simple paperwork. The most complicated information was one time they asked what countries I had traveled to.

Also if you got a job at the company you recently asked about you may want to find out if you will need to get education equivalency approval. Which will require full transcripts attested for your highest degree. I worked for a company under the same umbrella and it was something they required.


----------



## arabianhorse

if you have worked in several countries, does the CID go through and obtain clearances from each country you ever worked in? Am asking coz I've worked in some obscure countries, and it would probably take a few months for them to obtain all these clearances.
I would have thought they would only need one from your country of citizenship and/or current residence?
How long does clearance generally take?


----------



## rsinner

It is never disclosed what the security clearance involves or when one fails it the reasons behind it. My guess is that they would just check for you in international databases etc., religion, nationality, check your previous passports/names (if any). 
They probably don't get in touch with each and every country for this data.

Just a guess.


----------



## Seeram

My passport is with cid i was caught for not returning lost and found item they said there is no case but they are holding my passport now i beed to fly my visa going to expire and iam pregnent whqt should i do


----------

